# How often to feed?



## paul1959

Hi all

Jess is approaching 8 months and has just recently stopped eating all her food at mealtimes. We feed her twice a day at the moment, morning and early evening. The question is, should we drop one of the meals in favour of once a day? What do you all do with yours once they get to this age?

She is perfectly happy in every other way. 

TIA

Paul.


----------



## Georgiapeach

She may be nearing the end of a growth spurt and doesn't need as much food. Maybe you could just cut back a lttle on the amount of food at each feeding, until you reach your dog's "happy place". 

I tried feeding once a day, and my dogs got really cranky! A vet on another forum said that once a day feedings CAN cause some behavior problems (not to say that it WILL happen to all dogs), such as food guarding around other pets, poo eating, and destructive behaviors. I know that my dogs are very happy eating twice daily. I just divide their daily ration in half for each feeding.


----------



## Dylansmum

I feed Dylan 3 times a day and am just about to reduce this to 2. I have always preferred 2 meals a day since it was recommended for a previous dog who was overweight. My food supplier says that from about 9 months you can decrease the food gradually from puppy requirements of 4-6% of their body weight per day, down towards the adult requirement of 2-3% of their body weight. This is for fresh, natural food (no grains). Obviously there will be a difference if you are feeding dried. I guess the best thing is to monitor her weight if you are concerned she is not getting enough.


----------



## kendal

all my girls are on one meal a day, but sometimes i skip a day in the week, its up to you, does she eat both meants when they are put infront of her. do you think she could do with less food?


----------



## paul1959

Thanks all.

I think it may well be the end of a growing phase and she now just need less.

Kendal,yes she does eat some of the food at each meal time. Just not all of it. 

Also the excitement at mealtimes has gone too.

If she leaves some should we take it away so she cannot graze?


----------



## kendal

paul1959 said:


> If she leaves some should we take it away so she cannot graze?


deffonetly take it way and give her it back next meal time.

do you get her to sit and wait for her dinner, i sometimes find than the longer i leav them in the stay looking at their dinner the more they want it. 


or if its dry food you could put it in a treat ball and let her have it in the garden.


----------



## Enneirda.

One meal, and some scattered training normally for my crew. I'd reduce Jess's food intake but keep two meals if it were me.


----------

